# Paiement en plusieurs fois en magasin ?



## Martin_a (26 Décembre 2012)

Peut on payer en plusieurs fois dans un apple store physique ?

Merci de l'info


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Décembre 2012)

Martin_a a dit:


> Peut on payer en plusieurs fois dans un apple store physique ?
> 
> Merci de l'info




Ca s'appelle une offre de financement et ca fonctionne IRL ou sur le store. Maintenant, si la question c'est : je veux payer en 3 fois par chèque sans faire de dossier spécifique, je l'ignore mais ca m'étonnerait un peu...


----------



## Martin_a (26 Décembre 2012)

Pardon mais IRL cela veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Décembre 2012)

Martin_a a dit:


> Pardon mais IRL cela veut dire quoi ?



Désolé, je me suis un peu laché... "In Real Life" sous entend apple store physique, évidemment...


----------



## Martin_a (26 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Désolé, je me suis un peu laché... "In Real Life" sous entend apple store physique, évidemment...



Tu es sur de toi ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Décembre 2012)

Dans a plupart des boutiques (Darty, Fnac, etc. et sans doute Apple Store), tu peux acheter à crédit sous réserve que ton dossier soit accepté...

Maintenant, si tu veux savoir, tu passes un coup de fil à l'Apple Store dans lequel tu comptes faire ton achat, ils te diront si c'est possible et quelles pièces tu dois fournir pour constituer ton dossier.


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Décembre 2012)

Martin_a a dit:


> Tu es sur de toi ?



Sur par rapport à ce que j'ai déjà fait. Apple Store Louvre, credit pour une entreprise mais peut etre est ce différent pour les particuliers. A creuser donc.

EDIT ----------------

Suis aller checker sur l'Apple Store en ligne et effectivement c'est pas clairement indiqué. Voire même c'est précisé que l'offre de crédit vaut pour achat sur store en ligne donc méfiance en effet, ca vaut la peine d'appeler pour etre sur. 
mais dans ce cas, pourquoi n'achetes tu pas en ligne ?


----------



## Martin_a (26 Décembre 2012)

J'ai essayé en ligne, ca fait 3 semaine que je les appelle tous les jours et que la seule réponse a laquelle j'ai droit est : c'est en cours...

Donc ca me gave, j'ai envie de mon mac 

J'aimerai donc annuler ma commande en ligne et aller direct en magasin...


----------



## edd72 (26 Décembre 2012)

Ce sera pareil. Il faut étudier ton dossier pour voir si tu as les garanties nécessaires pour rembourser le crédit...
Et si ça traîne, c'est qu'à priori ton dossier est difficile...


----------



## Martin_a (27 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'avoir l'apple store opera, aucun paiement en plusieurs fois dans un apple store physique !


----------

